# Fluval Spec Help!!!



## Stasia (Jul 21, 2020)

I recently put my betta Merik in a 5 gallon fluval spec aquarium. It’s great, he loves it- I’ve read a million reviews on how this tank is great for bettas. I also read reviews from people talking about how their bettas love to suction themselves to the grate where the filter is - the setting goes super low and the suction is just enough to allow them to park there and not have to swim but not strong enough for them to really be stuck. Merik quickly found that spot and I’ve watched him hang out there a ton over the past week. HOWEVER today I see that his back fins have been ripped to shreds!!!!! I want to cry!!! I have the filter on the very lowest setting and I put a sponge on it to be sure the current isn’t too strong.. he’s been fine sitting in that spot and I don’t even know how to stop him from doing it if that’s what ripped up his fins (which... I’m pretty sure it is) He doesn’t seem to be in pain he’s still his ravenous puppy self but I am so worried- will they grow back?!?!! Will it happen again?!?! What do I do?! I was playing with him last night and he was totally fine! Please help me 😢😢😭😭😭


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

He will fine, the fins will grow back but keeping his water clean will be important to keep him from getting an infection. You can also add some decaffeinated rooibos tea, or Indian Almond Leaves, they have mild antibiotic properties and will help him, they are not necessary though.You can put some mesh or a sponge over were he is getting caught to prevent this from happening again.


----------



## Stasia (Jul 21, 2020)

fishowner550 said:


> He will fine, the fins will grow back but keeping his water clean will be important to keep him from getting an infection. You can also add some decaffeinated rooibos tea, or Indian Almond Leaves, they have mild antibiotic properties and will help him, they are not necessary though.You can put some mesh or a sponge over were he is getting caught to prevent this from happening again.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Stasia (Jul 21, 2020)

fishowner550 said:


> He will fine, the fins will grow back but keeping his water clean will be important to keep him from getting an infection. You can also add some decaffeinated rooibos tea, or Indian Almond Leaves, they have mild antibiotic properties and will help him, they are not necessary though.You can put some mesh or a sponge over were he is getting caught to prevent this from happening again.


So, I think he actually might be biting his tail. I have no idea what happened or why he started- I covered the filter grate up with a sponge to stop him from parking there and get his fins caught again. But, over the last 3 days, his fins have been completely ripped to shreds. What can I do? I did a 50% water change. It’s crazy bc he was in a bowl (I know.. well, I didn’t know at first) for the first 2 months I had him. He’s always been super happy, started eating off my finger from day 1, acts like a puppy every time I walk in the room great appetite. I put him in his new tank with plants and decorations, he loved it- the first week no problem. The second week his fins go from full to shredded in a matter of 5 days. I don’t understand


----------



## Momofbetta (May 16, 2020)

Those fins are heavy. Mega finned bettas will fin bite to relieve some of the weight. Imagine treading water with a sweater and jeans on. If you haven't already, Fluval prefilter sponge on the outlet nozzle. The Spec V light is great for growing low/medium lights easily. Jam his tank full. Big leafy plants so he can rest.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't see thread until today. Can you post a photo of Merik's entire tank?

From experience, I can say some Betta never adjust to larger tanks and are more content in smaller tanks or even bowls. I've had Betta that, all things being equal, stopped biting when I downsized their tanks. Some continued to bite even in a 5.5 gallon and needed smaller.

What I would do is put him back in his bowl. I know this contrary to what many would recommend but it is one way to know if the tank is too big and stressing him. After all, it's about what's good for the Betta; not what we _think_ is good. Take two or three photos per week with him in approximately the same pose.

If he stops biting I would consider getting a 2.5 tank and a small sponge filter. The adjustable Hydor 25 or 50 watt heater fits in a 2.5.

As suggested, add either Indian Almond Leaves or plain Rooibos Tea for their antibacterial and antifungal properties. I like to both float a leaf or teabag and make a strong "tea" to add to tanks.

There is no concrete reason established for why Betta fin bite but many theories: Tank too bright; not enough plants; boredom; fins too large, etc. On this forum the most common factors seem to be light too bright and not enough cover/shade. I haven't had many but tank size seemed to be the culprit for mine.

Hope this helps. And, again, sorry for missing your question.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Forgot: If you decide to try a smaller tank, a Medium Kritter Keeper hold 2.5 gallons. Good to use for a hospital tank, too. All you'd need is a filter.


----------

